# Breaking Ivermectin News



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

My doctor friend, Ace, just called me and said he received a call just before he got off work today from a man who said he was with CVS pharmacy, and that CVS *would no longer fill prescriptions for Ivermectin. *Ace proceeded to tell him that as of today, he had 400 patients that* got well with no negative side effects* and wanted to know WTF. The guy on the phone said it was not him but it came from corporate.

"The game is hard but it must be played."


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Joey's going to be pissed


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I haven’t commented on this subject before because all I had was hear say but now I know for a fact. I personally know two people, both in their early 20’s that are brothers. One tested positive on Wednesday and the other on Thursday. They went from 103deg temps and puking on their test date to sitting at home today with no symptoms. Vitamin c, d, and the horse wormer with ivermectin from tractor supply.

Yall can laugh , make your vaccine jokes, whatever. I don’t care what anyone says. This shit works. I’ve seen it first hand now.

If your sick, ask your doctor to treat you with ivermectin. If he starts the “no evidence” bullshit, tell him you want it anyway.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

And just to be clear, fuck yall.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> And just to be clear, fuck yall.


Well damn Mr Welch tell’em how you really feel Lmao!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

How much horse Ivermectin did they take? I would hope that they researched usage because it can be fatal. Meaurement is in micrograms. What we give our dogs is a tiny amount. I am happy that the young fellows are alright. I have a friend in Baptist fighting for his life. Oxygen level at 85 and as of this afternoon, no ICU beds at Baptist.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> View attachment 1080734


So sad but so true!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

lol No prescription required...

FARNAM Ivercare Horse Dewormer Paste, Apple Flavor, .26-oz syringe, 1 count - Chewy.com


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

SHunter said:


> How much horse Ivermectin did they take? I would hope that they researched usage because it can be fatal. Meaurement is in micrograms. What we give our dogs is a tiny amount. I am happy that the young fellows are alright. I have a friend in Baptist fighting for his life. Oxygen level at 85 and as of this afternoon, no ICU beds at Baptist.


It comes with a syringe labeled in body weight. I’m guessing the 200lb dosage.

I hope your friend gets better. What could it hurt if his doctor just simply tried the ivermectin? Worse case scenario, it doesn’t work for him.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> My doctor friend, Ace, just called me and said he received a call just before he got off work today from a man who said he was with CVS pharmacy, and that CVS *would no longer fill prescriptions for Ivermectin. *Ace proceeded to tell him that as of today, he had 400 patients that* got well with no negative side effects* and wanted to know WTF. The guy on the phone said it was not him but it came from corporate.
> 
> "The game is hard but it must be played."



wait a second...

A Doctor (Ace...) writes a prescription for a patient of his, it's up the the Pharmacy to decide if they fulfill the prescription? Going aginst Doctor Ace's medical diagnosis?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ordering a 3 pack now. Will use it on the pigs, the dog, or myself if I have to. Something tells me it'll soon be hard to get for livestock...

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Realtor said:


> wait a second...
> 
> A Doctor (Ace...) writes a prescription for a patient of his, it's up the the Pharmacy to decide if they fulfill the prescription? Going aginst Doctor Ace's medical diagnosis?


They did the same thing with HCQ

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

I heard from some Mennonite neighbors that their kin folks in Kansas has been taking this since the beginning of this pandemic. No side effects and no Covid.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I know nothing of the paste. Dr. Ace prescribes the 3 mg pill, and his dosage for adults is 4 pills (12 mg) per day, every other day, for 3 doses. He contends there is no reason for anyone to die from this virus.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

does he still have a pharmacy that will fill the rx?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

https://www.goodrx.com/ivermectin


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

gameaholic said:


> does he still have a pharmacy that will fill the rx?


CVS notified him as he was getting off work yesterday, so he hasn't had time to investigate yet, but he figures Walgreen or City Drugs will fill his scripts.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

sureicanfish said:


> Ordering a 3 pack now. Will use it on the pigs, the dog, or myself if I have to. Something tells me it'll soon be hard to get for livestock...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


You’re a already late to the game. Several Ag suppliers in Baldwin County are already sold out.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

etrade92 said:


> You’re a already late to the game. Several Ag suppliers in Baldwin County are already sold out.


Amazon, and other online retailers still good to go.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Apple flavor, yummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Apple flavor, yummmmmmmmmmm


I mean think about it...did they ask a horse if it tasted like apple?? Surely somebody helped dial in the flavor lol.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

I quit CVS when they became social justice warriors several years ago.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

FoteeFy said:


> I quit CVS when they became social justice warriors several years ago.


That's on my to-do list.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Apple flavor, yummmmmmmmmmm


Only side effect is every time you fart, you kick your legs up in the air. Some kind of involuntary movement thing. They say it’s temporary though.


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

Research the side effects if there’s any questions, it’s that easy. Type in “Ivermectin side effects” in the search engine of your choice and read what comes up. Overall, the side effects are extremely minor, especially when compared to a lot of other drugs people use daily. Seems like there isnt much of a negative to trying it, and we would be hearing story after story in the media about people dying from it if it was happening. You can also research the differences between the version meant for humans and the version for animals. Pretty simple.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Only side effect is every time you fart, you kick your legs up in the air. Some kind of involuntary movement thing. They say it’s temporary though.


My wife has been wondering about that. She thought I had come up with a new wrinkle besides hitting the "mute" button on the TV. Going to tell her now. Thanks, Joey.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

FoteeFy said:


> I quit CVS when they became social justice warriors several years ago.


Since moving out to the country, we have enjoyed the mess out of our local non-chain pharmacy. I walk in any time we've ever needed anything and they see our faces and have the prescription waiting to hand to us. My wife needs a specific brand generic medicine to work the best with her. CVS and Walgreens said to hell with you. We get what ever generic in and you have to deal with it. They said, generic is generic! Not so! Local mom and pop orders it right up for my wife!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

If you use ivermectin be cautious with the dosage. The Heartguard box says the dosage is in micrograms (mcg). That's a big difference from milligrams (mg). I worked with a vet on a rescue dog with mange to make sure I didn't overdose and kill the poor boy. At that time the vet was experimenting because there was little research out on curing that kind of mange. The 1% cattle ivermectin is strong stuff and is usually mixed with food glycerin to dilute. I now use the sheep drench at 0.08% to keep myself from doing something stupid when I take on a new dog. If you end up taking it, might be good to find a pharmacist/doctor to ask how much can be given at one time per body weight.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

As stated above y’all just please be careful with the dosage if bought from an animal clinic or supply store. What’s intended for a 2000lb ungulate is not the same as a 200lb human.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it's best to get a script from your doctor. If he thinks positive results from Ivermectin are anecdotal reports on a handful of cases, ask him if over 400 cases is anecdotal. (re: Dr. Ace's clinic). Then change doctors.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> View attachment 1080767


Swinging that thing like a club isn't he LOL.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

H2OMARK said:


> Swinging that thing like a club isn't he LOL.


He's jacking off. They bang it on their belly to accomplish that. Same thing I do.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Realtor said:


> wait a second...
> 
> A Doctor (Ace...) writes a prescription for a patient of his, it's up the the Pharmacy to decide if they fulfill the prescription? Going aginst Doctor Ace's medical diagnosis?


Yes, the pharmacist gets to make the call. Kind of like they get the choice to fill Plan B or not. 

There are many pharmacists that are not filling Ivermectin. My wife is(was) a pharmacist and many of her friends told her they would or would not fill it. Depends on the pharmacist.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Walton County said:


> Yes, the pharmacist gets to make the call. Kind of like they get the choice to fill Plan B or not.
> 
> There are many pharmacists that are not filling Ivermectin. My wife is(was) a pharmacist and many of her friends told her they would or would not fill it. Depends on the pharmacist.


So they could refuse any life saving drug to anyone, cancer, diabetes and such? That should be criminal, they can always call the Doc


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MaxxT said:


> So they could refuse any life saving drug to anyone, cancer, diabetes and such? That should be criminal, they can always call the Doc


Not really. Ivermectin has not been approved by the FDA for the treatment of Covid, so they can decline if they believe it will be used for those purposes. Same way you can have a legal painkiller script, but they can decline to fill it if they feel you are abusing it.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Not really. Ivermectin *has not been approved by the FDA for the treatment of Covid*, so they can decline if they believe it will be used for those purposes. Same way you can have a legal painkiller script, but they can decline to fill it if they feel you are abusing it.


Nether has the vaccine.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Nether has the vaccine.


Well, but it has. EUA is an approval. May not be the full approval, but it is an approval.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Well, but it has. EUA is an approval. May not be the full approval, but it is an approval.


As with the vaccine, monoclonal infusion is EUA but folks do not seem to mind getting them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Well, but it has. EUA is an approval. May not be the full approval, but it is an approval.



Yeah but you can't get the vaccine in Apple Flavor.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Yeah but you can't get the vaccine in Apple Flavor.


I had an apple Jolly Rancher in my mouth.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok you got me there.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

MaxxT said:


> So they could refuse any life saving drug to anyone, cancer, diabetes and such? That should be criminal, they can always call the Doc


It has something to do with the "do no harm" oath they take as a DR. So, no Pharmacist is gonna refuse a life saving drug for cancer, diabetes but most(not all) pharmacists have to go with the general consensus on medicines. If they think something is being abused, you are not likely getting it. 
Remember, these folks practice medicine for the masses.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

after all the Oxy and other narcotics pharmacy's pumped out they do not have a leg to stand on.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MaxxT said:


> after all the Oxy and other narcotics pharmacy's pumped out they do not have a leg to stand on.


Not all pharmacists have been pumping them out. I know of plenty that turn folks away after they come in with a script from a doc that just prescribes away. Pharmacists aren't writing those scripts.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

MaxxT said:


> after all the Oxy and other narcotics pharmacy's pumped out they do not have a leg to stand on.


conflating drug companies with pharmacists is ignorant at best.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

pharmacists fill the scripts knowing it was bad and there were docs running drug mills


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MaxxT said:


> pharmacists fill the scripts knowing it was bad and there were docs running drug mills


Sure, there were those. Don't chalk up all pharmacists to doing that. I promise you, I know more pharmacists across the southeast than you do.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Ace called me this afternoon and said a different CVS store had no problem filling ivermectin scripts. Ace said he did not know who the asshole was that called him earlier, but apparently the no-fill order did NOT come from corporate.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> Ace called me this afternoon and said a different CVS store had no problem filling ivermectin scripts. Ace said he did not know who the asshole was that called him earlier, but apparently the no-fill order did NOT come from corporate.


Probably that cocksucker on here,..outsmartedagain.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Sure, there were those. Don't chalk up all pharmacists to doing that. I promise you, I know more pharmacists across the southeast than you do.


Since my Dad owned 5 IPA's I can probably safely say that I know just as many or more than you. It's up to the individual pharmicist if they fill the script or not and the ones that won't barring any cross interaction with a different script or time intervals, are few and far between. Most will fil the prescription


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I wish I could get a script for it, "just in case" to keep for as needed or when necessary. I may be confused with a Jack-ass sometimes but I just don't think apple flavor is for me. There is just too much politics in medical decisions these days.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

There is a much better and easier dosing ivermectin available at the same stores but it is much more expensive. It’s what we use for our livestock and comes in a liquid.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

LY-zer said:


> I wish I could get a script for it, "just in case" to keep for as needed or when necessary. I may be confused with a Jack-ass sometimes but I just don't think apple flavor is for me. There is just too much politics in medical decisions these days.


Just FYI….
The apple flavor……..it AIN’T!!!
Have something ready to was it down with

or so my horses tell me😎


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Billybob+ said:


> Just FYI….
> The apple flavor……..it AIN’T!!!
> Have something ready to was it down with
> 
> or so my horses tell me😎


I’ve been dropping it in JimBeam and water with a little splash of sprite zero.


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Be careful on your dosage as mentioned above..UMMC in Jackson MS has 4 there with renal and liver failure due to Ivermectin overdose.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Dhowell said:


> Be careful on your dosage as mentioned above..UMMC in Jackson MS has 4 there with renal and liver failure due to Ivermectin overdose.


They were probably using the suppositories. We all know how that Mississippi bunch is.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAaa


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

Boat-Dude said:


> Nether has the vaccine.


Maybe you slept through that part of medical school where vaccines are for PREVENTION, not treatment. Also, the 3 major brands have been approved for use by the FDA.

Medical providers overwhelmingly support the vaccine and are vaccinating their family.
All 50 governors have been vaccinated.
Tucker Carlson has been vaccinated.
Sean Hannity has been vaccinated.
Emperor God King Trump has been vaccinated.

So are you smarter than the experts who have spent their entire lives working in public health and medicine, or are you maybe just behind the curve on this one?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

It doesn't take a genius to figure out that having a 98% survival rate is not worth taking a vaccine that doesn't stop transmission or from catching covid.

Maybe you should ask questions with out the condescending elitist tone, you may get better results.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

LY-zer said:


> I wish I could get a script for it, "just in case" to keep for as needed or when necessary. I may be confused with a Jack-ass sometimes but I just don't think apple flavor is for me. There is just too much politics in medical decisions these days.


go to www.pushhealth.com - just picked mine up at R/x Express in Milton that was prescribed online.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

OutsmartedAgain said:


> Maybe you slept through that part of medical school where vaccines are for PREVENTION, not treatment. Also, the 3 major brands have been approved for use by the FDA.
> 
> Medical providers overwhelmingly support the vaccine and are vaccinating their family.
> All 50 governors have been vaccinated.
> ...


So what are vaccines that don’t prevent anything actually for? Lol

You seem kinda ill today. One of those dicks go off when you weren’t expecting it?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Joey, you seem to be obsessed with dicks and butt holes. 😂😂😂


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

specktackler57 said:


> Joey, you seem to be obsessed with dicks and butt holes. 😂😂😂


I really hope your not about to ask me out.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

OutsmartedAgain said:


> Maybe you slept through that part of medical school where vaccines are for PREVENTION, not treatment. Also, the 3 major brands have been approved for use by the FDA.
> 
> Medical providers overwhelmingly support the vaccine and are vaccinating their family.
> All 50 governors have been vaccinated.
> ...


FDA has approved them for “emergency use”..... if you gonna spew BS, include all the details. 

The FDA isnt “GOD” and they arent always correct, that has been proven several times. An example if youd like to do some reading was the original measles vaccine, was approved by the FDA which was a total failure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

News said the biden administration is now recommending booster shots after 8 months...and I'm guessing 8 months thereafter forever!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sureicanfish said:


> News said the biden administration is now recommending booster shots after 8 months...and I'm guessing 8 months thereafter forever!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Ensures a steady payday.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder why they don't call flu shots vaccines............ Not really


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

exactly.


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

So We need a booster shot after 8 months, for a vaccine that has at best been out for 8 months???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Now you won't just need "papers" but they'll have to be up to date!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

This whole mountain made from cow shit will all fall under it's own weight, it's a matter of time.

2 years from now, when nobody gives a shit, papers and report will come out that they knew the whole time this covid was pure bs.
7 years from now on TV commercials will say "if you took the Madera/Pfizer vaccine, please call 1-800..... you may be entitled to compensation....."
10 years from now "Covid caused global cooling from all the mask wearing"!!!!!!!
12 years from now Joey starts salt water fishing again.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I bet ya $1.00 the "out of wedlock" birth rate in the U.S. falls in 2020/2021.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

yep even with everyone stuck inside drunk for a year.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Wait! Joey fishes?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

gameaholic said:


> Wait! Joey fishes?


Joey just can’t seem to catch a break


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jspooney said:


> Joey just can’t seem to catch a break


Spooney I know they love me so it’s ok. 👌
Lol


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Am I the only one that hears Sheriff Bart's voice when I read JoeyWelch comments??


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Had a script for Ivermectin, went to pick it up, sold out! Couldn't even tell me when they would get more in. Moved the prescription and same story, sold out, getting "some" in the morning but not sure how much.

Interesting that it's being prescribed so much that local supply is exhausted, eh? Must work...

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Somewhere there is a horse with worms, cussing covid.

I repeat Dr. Ace's quote: "There is no reason for anyone to die from covid."


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Asked my Dr for some for prevention, he said no problem and wrote me a scipt. Aint picked it up yet but we'll see.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Amazon delivery today.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Hows is taste to ya's?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha! My 3 pack is coming Saturday! Gonna see how the pigs like it first

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHAHHA I love this site!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

LY-zer said:


> Hows is taste to ya's?


I haven’t taken any yet. I wont unless I get sick and test positive. But the people I know that have taken it say if you put it in a drink it isn’t bad.

I should update too. The guy with the two sons that were sick with it is now positive but symptoms are very mild And getting better. He said the cough is annoying but he never got the bad symptoms. He dosed good with it when he tested positive and his first day was the worst of the symptoms. Been getting better since then. He was talking about going fishing tomorrow since he’s off work.

I haven’t heard of anyone yet that it hasn’t helped. Hope I don’t need it but if I do it’s here.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Study: Fully vaccinated people with "breakthrough" COVID Delta infections carry as much virus as the unvaccinated


Oxford research indicates people who catch the Delta variant despite vaccination may pose a significant infection risk, even though they're unlikely to get seriously ill.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> View attachment 1080887
> 
> 
> Amazon delivery today.


If anyone gets sick and needs some, holler and I’ll be glad to get some to ya. Don’t want anyone sick.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

*Dr. Robert Malone, Mr Steve Kirsch & Bret Weinstein...Covid-19 Perspectives From An Engineer, and a Medical Doctor Who Invented mRNA Vaccine Technology*









Dr. Robert Malone, Mr Steve Kirsch & Bret Weinstein...Covid-19 Perspectives From An Engineer, and a Medical Doctor Who Invented mRNA Vaccine Technology


Mirror - see below. Dr. Robert Malone is the inventor of mRNA Vaccine technology. Mr. Steve Kirsch is a serial entrepreneur who has been researching adverse reactions to COVID vaccines. Dr. Bret Weins




rumble.com





*01:46:33 Ivermectin works*

Timestamps:
00:00 Introductions
02:20 This must be discussed
03:13 Will herd immunity be reached?
07:58 Spike protein is very dangerous
13:45 FDA knew it could be toxic if it didn't stay stuck
18:09 Vaccine sufferers censored
23:26 Reviewing the FDA data package
26:41 Corners were cut
27:52 Steve looking at VAERS
32:37 Robert's friends at the FDA and the emergency use authorisation
37:38 Risk benefit and quality life years
40:18 Alternative to vaccines
44:19 Mask wearing RCT
45:28 Three anomalies around vaccines
46:05 Fluvoxamine trials
51:00 Two million dollar offer and the NIH
52:13 Robert's view of the NIH
53:00 Regulatory capture
54:41 Fauci's emails
56:30 Merck on Ivermectin
59:24 Emergent phenomenon
01:01:42 Vaccine deaths
01:03:24 Tess Lawrie's vaccine safety data
01:04:43 Difference between the gene therapy vaccines
01:06:40 Self reported deaths from vaccines
01:09:18 Adverse reactions
01:17:12 Robert on V-safe database
01:19:30 Social media censorship
01:22:20 Steve's experience with denial
01:24:17 Two teams
01:28:20 "Don't come back until your lips are blue"
01:30:52 "Treat people early with drugs"
01:32:11 Ignoring frontline doctors
01:35:39 Financial incentives
01:37:28 Response to demand for RCT on ivermectin
01:38:39 Robert's personal experience with repurposing drugs
01:40:52 Mink and ferrets lab research
01:43:53 Robert on animal model for COVID treatment
*01:46:33 Ivermectin works*
01:49:13 Repurposing drugs
01:52:17 Doctors ignoring treatments
01:55:31 Effective treatments for long haulers
01:56:45 Robert's response on incentives and hospital liability
02:01:42 Additional antiviral and Gilead overlooking it
02:03:13 Communication is forbidden
02:04:53 Using antivirals as soon as virus presents
02:06:41 Multiple drugs at once and Dr Drew
02:11:02 Trials with drug combinations
02:13:53 Criticism of Fauci and mechanisms of action for ivermectin
02:17:35 Pfizer data on where the vaccine spike protein goes
02:20:42 Spike protein in the ovaries and bone marrow
02:22:12 FDA signals of risk from vaccines and auto-immune issues
02:27:41 Bret summarises and discusses additional harms
02:28:31 Vaccines possibly causing escape mutants
02:31:56 Antibody dependent enhancement (ADE)
02:38:19 Why did Robert and Steve get vaccinated?
02:40:54 Summary of risks including coagulation problems
02:42:41 FDA, thalidomide, and reproductive toxicity
02:48:12 Vaccinating adolescents
02:50:00 Steve on vaccinating his children and the response he receives
02:56:38 Don't be a pioneer, you'll get arrows in the ass
03:00:01 Extended regulatory capture
03:01:10 Can Elon Musk save the planet?
03:05:17 Pharmaceutical industry offshore
03:08:59 Steve's solution, plea to big tech employees, and vaccine long haulers
03:13:41 Robert speaking to big tech employees
03:15:55 Wrap up


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> If anyone gets sick and needs some, holler and I’ll be glad to get some to ya. Don’t want anyone sick.


Do you know where can I get some? Just found out I was next to my brother n law working and he tested Positive the next day.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Big E Nuff said:


> Do you know where can I get some? Just found out I was next to my brother n law working and he tested Positive the next day.


Amazon is where I got it. But several feed stores have it. Amazon only took 4 days for delivery though. Cheap too.


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Amazon is where I got it. But several feed stores have it. Amazon only took 4 days for delivery though. Cheap too.


Thanks, just order 3 tubes........


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Best video, watch, learn, repeat.








ICU NURSE: "You're being lied to about COVID."


There are extremely effective ways of treating and preventing covid and big pharma and the government are doing everything they can to keep people from knowing it because they are making insane amount




rumble.com


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

get the pills not the paste


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Are y’all paying 19.87 for a tube on Amazon?? That seems pretty high from what I’ve been hearing about the cost of this stuff


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

It's going up quick. 

Wife was able to get a prescription too, just have to wait for supply to fill it...

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

FishinSpot said:


> Are y’all paying 19.87 for a tube on Amazon?? That seems pretty high from what I’ve been hearing about the cost of this stuff


3 tubes for $30 was my price.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Must be gouging.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I still encourage people to try to get the stuff made for humans. Also, remember... the protocols that have been shown to help with covid include zinc, C, and D3. Ivermectin's mechanism of action is to open chloride channels to destroy parasites, and one theory is that it helps to hold open the absorption channels for zinc to do its thing. If I use mine, I will make sure to take it with zinc (which I am currently taking daily along with D3 and C). That's not advice, that's just what I'm doing.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I hear the ivermectin paste works best when inserted directly into the rectum....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Tractor supply has 'em for $7.99 in Selma. I have 3 tubes to be used if I get it and I picked up 3 yesterday for a buddy that came down with it onTuesday. Was going downhill wednesday afternoon when I took it to him and he's feeliing good as of this morning. Take it for what it's worth. Please read these articles:
Lab founder shows damage COVID jab's spike protein inflicts on vital organs (wnd.com) 
The realities and dangers of vaccine-induced blood clots (wnd.com)


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a big part of my problem with this whole deal...









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sureicanfish said:


> Here's a big part of my problem with this whole deal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stock going up because they have a successful product?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Successful?? Yeah...

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sureicanfish said:


> Successful?? Yeah...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Show me where it's not? Real data, not some of these "news" sites.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, if it was successful, vaccinated people wouldn't still be completely susceptible, right? They wouldn't still be encouraged to mask, right? Maybe I'm looking at successful differently. From a business standpoint yeah they're doing great. Getting filthy rich thanks to a government driven vaccine campaign. Oh, with zero liability for damages too...

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sureicanfish said:


> Well, if it was successful, vaccinated people wouldn't still be completely susceptible, right? They wouldn't still be encouraged to mask, right? Maybe I'm looking at successful differently. From a business standpoint yeah they're doing great. Getting filthy rich thanks to a government driven vaccine campaign. Oh, with zero liability for damages too...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Where did this concept come from that says you will have zero chance of getting it after the vaccine? No vaccine is 100%. They have shown efficacy well beyond most fully approved vaccines.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

H2OMARK said:


> Tractor supply has 'em for $7.99 in Selma. I have 3 tubes to be used if I get it and I picked up 3 yesterday for a buddy that came down with it onTuesday. Was going downhill wednesday afternoon when I took it to him and he's feeliing good as of this morning. Take it for what it's worth. Please read these articles:
> Lab founder shows damage COVID jab's spike protein inflicts on vital organs (wnd.com)
> The realities and dangers of vaccine-induced blood clots (wnd.com)


mark,
let us know how this turns out.
jack


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

From the start the vaccine was the magic bullet for the covid crisis, beat to death by every news outlet. Now that it's here, more and more clinical and first hand reports of breakthrough cases, major side effects, still gotta follow all the protocols as before, now you need booster shots... Vaccine makers raking it in, just doesn't sit right with me given the governmental push to mandate it. If it's cool with you, fine, but there's a shady feel to it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

What dosage are y’all using with the paste. Thanks


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

delta dooler said:


> I hear the ivermectin paste works best when inserted directly into the rectum....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and needs a least a 7 inch or larger applicator


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Which Alabama hospitals are running out of ICU beds?


Alabama as a whole is running out of ICU beds, but the situation at some hospitals is worse than others.




www.al.com




jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> mark,
> let us know how this turns out.
> jack


Talked to him this morning and he stated that he mostly has his energy back, feeling decent and is out washing his car getting some vitamen D.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

H20mark...what dose did he take?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

One click per 50 lbs body weight I believe.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

JoeyWelch said:


> One click per 50 lbs body weight I believe.


One click?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> One click?




































The pictures can explain it better than I can. Lol


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

OOh ok it's the applicator. Thx.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

All you damn yuppies that’s never used Ivermectin


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Cody


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I guess you folks will not need to be wormed by a vet after this.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Don't forget the zinc.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

This reminds me of the tide pod challenges.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MaxP said:


> This reminds me of the tide pod challenges.


Heaven's Gate?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Picked up my just in case prescription today, 5 bucks. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Pure data on Ivermectin.









What happens to the meta-analysis when you remove the suspect study? (Tess Lawrie & Bret Weinstein)


One of the virtues of meta-analysis is that it allows conclusions to be adjusted with changing evidence. One Randomized Controlled Trial included in the BIRD Group's meta-analysis of Ivermectin has be...




odysee.com


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Rat poison is an excellent anticoagulant you can get cheaply at your local farm supply so you don’t have to take that expensive clot buster all the hospitals try to force on you when you have a stroke. Maybe even a good preventative? 








Anticoagulant rodenticides - PubMed


Anticoagulant pesticides are used widely in agricultural and urban rodent control. The emergence of warfarin-resistant strains of rats led to the introduction of a new group of anticoagulant rodenticides variously referred to as 'superwarfarins', 'single dose' or 'long-acting'. This group...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Bill Me said:


> Rat poison is an excellent anticoagulant you can get cheaply at your local farm supply so you don’t have to take that expensive clot buster all the hospitals try to force on you when you have a stroke. Maybe even a good preventative?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you should drink some anti freeze so you don't overheat your smooth brain.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bill Me said:


> Rat poison is an excellent anticoagulant you can get cheaply at your local farm supply so you don’t have to take that expensive clot buster all the hospitals try to force on you when you have a stroke. Maybe even a good preventative?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Tell em Booty Lips.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Joey and his anal fixation. Never gets old


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bill Me said:


> Joey and his anal fixation. Never gets old











Bootylips I found you a mask. I know you were a mask,..dont ya.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

How much time do you spend spouting nonsense that has nothing to do with fishing on this “fishing forum” each day?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bill Me said:


> How much time do you spend spouting nonsense that has nothing to do with fishing on this “fishing forum” each day?


Probably 4-5 on a average.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

JoeyWelch said:


> Probably 4-5 on a average.


Now, we talking hours or beers here?


----------



## Flinghammer (Apr 3, 2020)

The ivermectin horse wormer is quickly becoming scarce and more expensive.

Just ordered 1 tube delivered from Amazon for 38 bucks.

Other sellers were cheaper but out of stock. Didn't really have time to get over to tractor supply.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

sureicanfish said:


> Picked up my just in case prescription today, 5 bucks.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Were you able to get "people" or did you pick up "Horse". ?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

LY-zer said:


> Were you able to get "people" or did you pick up "Horse". ?


Unflavored people 3mg tablets

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Dr. Ace recommends taking four 3mg tablets at one time. When I asked why not one every 4 hours he said it was to overwhelm the virus so-to-speak. He said any excess ivermectin tends to collect in the lungs, which happens to be where it's usually needed the most.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I wish there was a Dr on this forum that would write us some scrips.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

will dr ace write a preventive script?


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

The Food and Drug Administration says it has received multiple reports of patients hospitalized after taking ivermectin, an anti-parasite drug commonly used in horses, to treat or prevent COVID-19.

“You are not a horse,” the FDA tweeted on Saturday. “You are not a cow. Seriously, y’all. Stop it.”



The FDA has not approved ivermectin either for treating or preventing COVID-19 in humans. It’s not an anti-viral drug.

A form of ivermectin is FDA-approved in humans for two specific conditions caused by parasitic worms. It is available by prescription.

The other form of ivermectin is used in animals to treat heartworm and parasites. It’s safe only when prescribed for animals and can be highly toxic – even fatal – in humans, according to the FDA.

of ivermectin,” an FDA spokesperson said. “That is wrong.”

Ivermectin overdoses lead to nausea, vomiting, low blood pressure, allergic reactions, dizziness, balance problems, seizures, coma and even death, the FDA says.

It can also interact with other medications like blood thinners.

“Moreover, FDA reviews drugs not just for safety and effectiveness of the active ingredients, but also for the inactive ingredients,” the spokesperson said. “Many inactive ingredients found in animal products aren’t evaluated for use in people. Or they are included in much greater quantity than those used in people. In some cases, we don’t know how those inactive ingredients will affect how ivermectin is absorbed in the human body.”


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

^^yes, regardless what you or others have actually seen, ignore that and trust the government.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

MaxxT said:


> The Food and Drug Administration says it has received multiple reports of patients hospitalized after taking ivermectin, an anti-parasite drug commonly used in horses, to treat or prevent COVID-19.


I would really like to know what "multiple" means. Is it "three"? I have never seen someone hospitalized for an ivermectin overdose(not saying it hasn't happened). You can be hospitalized or die from taking too many aspirin if you can't understand the correct dosage on the bottle.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

You can die from drinking to much water.
People have died gaming to long.
Taking to much vitamin C can cause kidney failure.
Drinking to much can cause liver damage and blackouts.
Believing the gubermint can be fatal.

I am willing to bet more people have died from the vaccine then a overdose of Ivermectin apple flavored.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

gameaholic said:


> will dr ace write a preventive script?


He can for people in Alabama, not Florida.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I wish there was a Dr on this forum that would write us some scrips.


Cashier at Tractor Supply can get you what you need.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

I saw a guy died taking Ivermectin because as he was licking his horses A** to get it and was kicked in the head!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

sureicanfish said:


> Picked up my just in case prescription today, 5 bucks.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Heck, that's cheaper than Tractor Supply!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Heck, that's cheaper than Tractor Supply!


Yeah, ain't nobody getting rich off ivermectin! Lol

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

39th in education and they still smarter than y'all 









Man Hospitalized After Taking Livestock Ivermectin From Feed Store For COVID-19


At least one individual has been hospitalized in Mississippi after injecting ivermectin intended for treating worms in livestock, the Mississippi State Department of Health revealed today.




www.mississippifreepress.org





Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

NKlamerus said:


> 39th in education and they still smarter than y'all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The article goes on and on and on. But doesn't say anything about his condition.

*MSDH later confirmed to Mississippi Free Press reporter Nick Judin that the person was hospitalized in the state for ivermectin toxicity, but it is not clear whether or not the new patient was a resident. MSDH did not reveal when the incident happened or the patient’s current condition.*


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Boat-Dude said:


> The article goes on and on and on. But doesn't say anything about his condition.
> 
> *MSDH later confirmed to Mississippi Free Press reporter Nick Judin that the person was hospitalized in the state for ivermectin toxicity, but it is not clear whether or not the new patient was a resident. MSDH did not reveal when the incident happened or the patient’s current condition.*


Fact of the matter is, may as well take some ketamine with it since we're experimenting 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

NKlamerus said:


> Fact of the matter is, may as well take some ketamine with it since we're experimenting
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


That's the dumbest thing I have ever heard.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Boat-Dude said:


> That's the dumbest thing I have ever heard.


Welcome to the thread, must have missed the first 156 posts 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nope, and what you said is still stupid.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Boat-Dude said:


> Nope, and what you said is still stupid.


The funny thing is, ketamine is already being prescribed and used across the nation

Y'all worried about being sheep, and literally taking livestock medication 

But y'all stick with your worm drops, maybe they can reform it into a jolly rancher? Maybe werthers will jump onboard too 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

NKlamerus said:


> Fact of the matter is, may as well take some ketamine with it since we're experimenting
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Yep. Stupid to inject anything. Your the only one who has brought up injections of ivermectin. Has nothing to do with what was originally posted.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

..


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

NKlamerus said:


> The funny thing is, ketamine is already being prescribed and used across the nation
> 
> Y'all worried about being sheep, and literally taking livestock medication
> 
> ...


No this is the heart of the problem with the LEFT, then can NOT stomach the fact that people have the right to make their own choices. You can't stand the fact that people refuse to wear a mask or take a vaccine. I am not making fun of anyone for taking the shot, because it is their right to make just like people taking gel Ivermectin that is use for animals, that is their choice. I will make fun of people wearing a mask driving around in their car alone.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Boat-Dude said:


> No this is the heart of the problem with the LEFT, then can NOT stomach the fact that people have the right to make their own choices. You can't stand the fact that people refuse to wear a mask or take a vaccine. I am not making fun of anyone for taking the shot, because it is their right to make just like people taking gel Ivermectin that is use for animals, that is their choice. I will make fun of people wearing a mask driving around in their car alone.


I actually 100% agree with you on this 

What's this country without freedom of choice, but I also have a right to speak my opinion

I'm all for going maskless, nice to be back in Florida after living under Kate brown's reign 

I am hard right conservative, with a vaccine 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

The sad part that, is being over looked here is: Ivermectin for people is out there! It has a tract record of safety in use, and is being withheld by pure politics! It may or may not work for this situation but it is safe to use. Studies show that it might actually be a great product to reduce the effects of the virus with little to no side effects and if you have some they are minor and tolerable. Gee....Tummy ache or die? Hummm... It also show promise as a prophylactic. Politics NEEDS to get the hell out of the medical decisions. We are not a 3rd world country (yet)! We should not have to resort to animal meds.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> 39th in education and they still smarter than y'all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


400K for falling out of the bed every year, what's your point?
https://www.oddee.com/item_98002.aspx


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Let's do some math, 400 people of the 328 million people in the US who use a bed every night. 

Sample size for ivermectin is what, a couple thousand? 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ivermectin is and has been used all over the world. It ain't nothing new.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

sureicanfish said:


> Ivermectin is and has been used all over the world. It ain't nothing new.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yes but not from the shelves at TC 

Can't find the FDA approval thread for Pfizer, figured it'd be posted by now 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> Yes but not from the shelves at TC
> 
> Can't find the FDA approval thread for Pfizer, figured it'd be posted by now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Ain't nobody surprised with their approval.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

NKlamerus said:


> Yes but not from the shelves at TC
> 
> Can't find the FDA approval thread for Pfizer, figured it'd be posted by now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Here’s the thing, no one is forcing you to take it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Or even trying to. Unlike the vaccine.


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> 39th in education and they still smarter than y'all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So 70% of the people calling the Poison Control Center took Ivermectin but 85% of those only had mild symptoms. Only one was instructed to seek medical attention.
They said there is a difference between what we get at the feed store and what we get prescribed by a doctor but apparently the only difference is in the dosage or there would be tons of information on any additives. If you don't know the difference between a micro-gram and a gram you should probably not be doing the dosage math. I would not give a two year old an adult dose so why would I take an 800# dose meant for a cow.


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Still trying to figure out why the FDA & CDC say I can use marijuana for medical purpose, but the “federal government “ says I can’t use it recreationally. 
I wonder how many non-clinical test have been conducted over the years on marijuana for recreational use?
They also saying drinking alcohol and smoking cigarette/cigars is bad for me. But, the only regulation on how much I can buy is that I am of a certain age. I am free to sit in my home and drink/smoke till I pass out.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Sc1006 said:


> Still trying to figure out why the FDA & CDC say I can use marijuana for medical purpose, but the “federal government “ says I can’t use it recreationally.
> I wonder how many non-clinical test have been conducted over the years on marijuana for recreational use?
> They also saying drinking alcohol and smoking cigarette/cigars is bad for me. But, the only regulation on how much I can buy is that I am of a certain age. I am free to sit in my home and drink/smoke till I pass out.


Sounds like a good time


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Sc1006 said:


> I wonder how many non-clinical test have been conducted over the years on marijuana for recreational use?


Bill Clinton tested and approved back in the 80's. Right before he "Did not have sex with that woman".


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

NKlamerus said:


> 39th in education and they still smarter than y'all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't know the massive medical difference between injecting something and ingesting it? Hey pot, let me introduce kettle.... lol 

That being said, if people really want to use veterinary ivermectin, they damn well better pay attention to the math. The cases where people have complications with it have typically centered around dosage miscalculation because of the concentration differences and (at least to the Common Core math-educated) the mind-boggling differences between milligrams and micrograms.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I’m shocked he died from COVID after taking Ivermectin.




__





Caleb Wallace, Anti-Mask 'Freedom Rally' Organizer, Dies at 30 With COVID






www.msn.com


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bill Me said:


> I’m shocked he died from COVID after taking Ivermectin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still giving hobos rimjobs?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

If you are celebrating someone’s death because they weren’t vaccinated, you are the problem.
If you are celebrating someone’s death after they were vaccinated, you are the problem. 

After all of the miss information pushed by Fauci, CDC, WHO, and everyone else; I have a hard time scoffing at folks trying anything.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

I would really like to see , but it probably wont be available , Which vaccines are having the bulk of the reinfections


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Bill Me said:


> How much time do you spend spouting nonsense that has nothing to do with fishing on this “fishing forum” each day?


I don’t know but Joey sure makes the forum a lot more interesting. Please don’t run him off.

I’ve been laughing all through this thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Moderna may be more effective at preventing Delta breakthroughs. 









Mayo Clinic: COVID Breakthrough Risk May Be Much Lower With Moderna Than Pfizer


The pre-print study suggested the Pfizer vaccine was 34 points less effective in preventing infection last month, at least in one state, NBC New York reports.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> I don’t know but Joey sure makes the forum a lot more interesting. Please don’t run him off.
> 
> I’ve been laughing all through this thread
> 
> ...


Everybody on here would do better if they laughed a little more. 
All this angry posting isn’t changing anyone’s mind. Everyone still feels the same way at the end of 10 page thread as they did on the first page. Lol


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

My understanding most of the patients at the hospitals with covid are non shot and obese


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I ate some Ivermectin yesterday. Now I have a strange craving for corn, and I'm counting by stomping my feet. Otherwis I'm OK.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> Everybody on here would do better if they laughed a little more.
> All this angry posting isn’t changing anyone’s mind. Everyone still feels the same way at the end of 10 page thread as they did on the first page. Lol


this needs repeating.
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> You still giving hobos rimjobs?


Giving/taking, whatever it takes.....


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Wonder how long it will be before someone starts to figure out they are putting the vaccine in this deworming jelly or that their COVID hospital bill is paid by a socialistic government fund created to benefit mainly those who are unvaccinated, thus becoming part of the socialist plot!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

> Wonder how long it will be before someone starts to figure out they are putting the vaccine in this deworming jelly or that their COVID hospital bill is paid by a socialistic government fund created to benefit mainly those who are unvaccinated, thus becoming part of the socialist plot!


Going through my hat collection... U.S. flag, swag from a restaurant, H.L. Hunley hat.... ah there it is.... Tin Foil Hat. All set!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Arky Guy said:


> Wonder how long it will be before someone starts to figure out they are putting the vaccine in this deworming jelly or that their COVID hospital bill is paid by a socialistic government fund created to benefit mainly those who are unvaccinated, thus becoming part of the socialist plot!


Would make an interesting futuristic plot.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

This is what the horse paste is gonna do to y'all....


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> This is what the horse paste is gonna do to y'all....


Whoa.........That dude is way out there.....He definitely needs a tin foil hat.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> This is what the horse paste is gonna do to y'all....


And ya"ll wounder what happened to this forum Hmmm. Them some weird folks up there


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

"What a long, strange trip it's been..."


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

MrFish said:


> This is what the horse paste is gonna do to y'all....


He needs another dose


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I popped over to the gun forum. They got a bunch of them that sound like the dude in the video. And don't you come over there and fact check them. They have made up some off the wall shit over there.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

15,000 people sought for study on effectiveness of Ivermectin, Flonase and more to treat COVID


Sign ups are underway for a new clinical trial to test the effectiveness of three common drugs against COVID-19.




www.al.com





jack


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

good to know, I have tons of flonase


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Buh buh buh I thought they already determined and shamed everyone because they know Ivermectin has no upside effects.....


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

H2OMARK said:


> Buh buh buh I thought they already determined and shamed everyone because they know Ivermectin has no upside effects.....


The Branch Covidians change their religious beliefs as often as the tide.


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

😂


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Zero hedge and Robert Malone. No fact checking needed....


----------



## Flinghammer (Apr 3, 2020)

MrFish said:


> Zero hedge and Robert Malone. No fact checking needed....


Dr. Malone's resume is public record and goes back to the 80s. His research has been focused on mRNA and the repurposing of existing drugs to fight viral outbreak 

He was hired by the Obama administration in 16 to conduct research for the military . His research focused on repurposing existing drugs to fight Zika.

Along comes Covid 19, he cautions that mRNA vaccines may not be safe, and proposes that there may be an effective therapeutic and all of a sudden he's a whack-job?

You shouldn't be questioning Zero Hedge as a source, you should be asking why is he, and any other doctor who questions the vaccines or our public health policy, censored into obscurity.

The internet Nazis at YouTube deleted 130k vaccine sceptical videos just today.

I sure feel all warm and fuzzy that our public health officials, the leftist media, and our internet overlords are all simply operating with our best interests in mind, and are not at all motivated by power, politics, or money.

Though,
It is kind of scary, a book burning used to at least have ugly imagery that would Evoke thought in those inclined.

Now it's done with a keystroke and not so much as a shrug from the vast majority.

I don't believe this bodes well for our future.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Flinghammer said:


> Dr. Malone's resume is public record and goes back to the 80s. His research has been focused on mRNA and the repurposing of existing drugs to fight viral outbreak
> 
> He was hired by the Obama administration in 16 to conduct research for the military . His research focused on repurposing existing drugs to fight Zika.
> 
> ...


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Zero hedge and Robert Malone. No fact checking needed....


I sure wish you would post a list of acceptable sources.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

FoteeFy said:


> I sure wish you would post a list of acceptable sources.


Wikipedia, CNN, MSNBC and THE VIEW for the liberal win!


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

H2OMARK said:


> Wikipedia, CNN, MSNBC and THE VIEW for the liberal win!


What surprises me is that Faux (FOX) is now vying for leader of the pack in the fake news category.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Once the sons took over the company, it was all downhill from there. I don't bother anymore. There is only propaganda and propaganda lite.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

still better than cbs, nbc,abc,cnn and much more truthful


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

MaxxT said:


> still better than cbs, nbc,abc,cnn and much more truthful


LOL! FOX wouldn't call Florida for Trump with 99% of precincts reporting, but called Arizona for Biden with 16% of precincts reporting and Trump in the lead BIGLY. I saw that when it happened and that was the last time FOX aired in my house.


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

FoteeFy said:


> I sure wish you would post a list of acceptable sources.


Don't hold your breath......


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

FoteeFy said:


> LOL! FOX wouldn't call Florida for Trump with 99% of precincts reporting, but called Arizona for Biden with 16% of precincts reporting and Trump in the lead BIGLY. I saw that when it happened and that was the last time FOX aired in my house.


Fox definitly went to the wayside when Rupert Murdoch left the scene. Chris Wallace is way left of Jeraldo and Juwanna combined and skewed the debates in 2020 by becoming an active participant in them rather than a moderator as he was supposed to be.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

and that's exactly what trump said in the debate. "i didn't know i was going to debate two people instead of one"
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nobody wants that shit anymore. We need a cure for monkey pox. Keep up!


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Monkey pox only has about 10 days left.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Didn't I read that Monkey pox only effects promiscuous gay men. I think we will be okay.....but Mr. Fish (as stated above) really wants that cure. 🤣


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHHAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

chloedecker912 said:


> H2OMARK said:
> 
> 
> > Buh buh buh I thought they already determined and shamed everyone because they know Ivermectin has no upside effects.....
> ...


Odd first post, but I think you missed the whole point anyway. Your sarcasm meter appears to be broken.


----------

